# How Long since you seen these Deeks



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought I got Rid of all my Deeks ,found these in attic along with 18 fold up Goose decoys the one with pictures of live geese on them


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Geese fold ups


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

pretty cool, would look awesome with all my antique hunting and fishing gear!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats has got to be the best looking decoy i have seen... most are junk ..thats a keeper for sure thanks for the pics ...


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

these were to be sold last night ,but a storm cancelled the sale .the guys I talked to were real interested in them.on the box it says, Airlite Plastic Co Omaha Nebraska,no one has ever seen them before,and were very interested in them,I had a couple offers for them ,I better research them first,,still had a paper in the box dated Oct 23 1963 From Omaha.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

found out no one collects Foam decoys ,best offer was $35 for the foam ones and $ 100 for the Old Johnson and CarryLite ones, the wife did not sell them  I did sell my Linoel trains now they were really valuable collectors were all over them


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

where did you sell them at? i have a dozen plastic herters for the 60's to sell


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

the wife went to a decoy show in Cincinnati she did not sell the decoys, also have some Herters they have to be almost perfect to get anything out of them or at least that is what I found ,I would go to a waterfowl show this fall people are always bying used Decoys


----------

